# LTTC - Earls Court



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

Did anyone out there share the experience of getting their 'ticket' at the London Telegraph Training College in Earls Court ? - how we managed to pass is still a mystery. The Lecturers were from the period of sail but the saving grace was our neighbours, the gorgeous girls at the London Academy of Music and Arts.

Bob R566634


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Bob - I took my ticket at the British School of Telegraphy (later renamed London Electronics College) in Penywern Road, Earls Court 69 to 71. 

Whereabouts was the LTTC located? I assume you are talking about the 50s or thereabouts?

Steve. (Thumb)


----------



## Mick farmer (Jul 19, 2006)

Robert M Hughes said:


> Did anyone out there share the experience of getting their 'ticket' at the London Telegraph Training College in Earls Court ? - how we managed to pass is still a mystery. The Lecturers were from the period of sail but the saving grace was our neighbours, the gorgeous girls at the London Academy of Music and Arts.
> 
> Bob R566634


Bob

I was there in I think 1963 for three months doing my !st Class PMg

I cant remember the lecturers names now but I remember the activities in the dodgy hotels opposite Mick


----------



## IMRCoSparks (Aug 22, 2008)

There were a few posts about LTTC some months ago at http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=30854
Ken


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

Moulder said:


> Hi Bob - I took my ticket at the British School of Telegraphy (later renamed London Electronics College) in Penywern Road, Earls Court 69 to 71.
> 
> Whereabouts was the LTTC located? I assume you are talking about the 50s or thereabouts?
> 
> Steve. (Thumb)


Hi Steve,

See my email reply - same College, earlier name 50's.

Cheers 

Bob


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

IMRCoSparks said:


> There were a few posts about LTTC some months ago at http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=30854
> Ken


Thanks Ken I'll look it up

Bob


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

Mick farmer said:


> Bob
> 
> I was there in I think 1963 for three months doing my !st Class PMg
> 
> I cant remember the lecturers names now but I remember the activities in the dodgy hotels opposite Mick


Thanks Mick,

I think the College must have closed not long after your time - we never did check the hourly rates opposite !

Cheers,

Bob


----------

